# homemade pack for 4-H ideas needed



## 4-Hgoats (Feb 6, 2010)

I just completed my first pack goat show last week at the fair for 4-H and my goat did well, but he needs to be worked with a litte bit. Anyways I was showing in beginner so I did not actually have a pack on him. I was just judged on how well he went to the "woods" imitation obstacle course. The course is very easy for goats as long as they are not afraid of doing it. It consists of pool noodles hanging in a cluster that the goat and you walk under. Then a bunch of logs the goats step over, then a stair case that goes up then down with steps on each side. Then a chain draw bridge that wobbles. And last a shallow box of water the goats have to go through. Next year I plan to show in pack again and I need a small soft pack to put on him with nothing in it. I just need to make something that is big enough to hold a couple of light items for the years to come. Eventually I have to show him with the pack full of small camping items, but that's not for awhile, right now i have to train him to walk with the pack on, I am wondering if anyone knows of a pattern or way to make a small light fabric pack to just work for the 4-H project. I don't want fancy or durable or big. I am only going to train with it then use it during the show once a year at fair. Thanks


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Most just use a dog pack.
What fits him today will not fit him next
year. 

I found a dogpack on Craigslist for $30.00
Not sure you could make one for that. I seen
some cheaper was a day late.

From what I have heard. most goats do
not need the training a young horse would
need. They barely know its there.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Used dog packs are cheap and work well for this. Just don't put much weight in them as they press on the spine and can hurt the goat if overloaded.


----------



## 4-Hgoats (Feb 6, 2010)

Ok, I didn't even think of dogpacks. I'm not familiar with them so they did not come to mind! I'll look on ebay.


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

I've been wanting to order this dog back pack....

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/10413,97165_OllyDog-Dog-Pack-Large.html

Right now if you're subscribed to their daily specials emails, it is under $25 with free shipping.

I keep telling myself to save the money towards a sadde since I don't need one for a show.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

I'm not sure that it would fit a goat very well. Look at the position of the girth. It's not where a girth on a goat should be.

I also have learned that dog shoulders are shorter than goat shoulders and the front strap can be too short.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

4-Hgoats said:


> I don't want fancy or durable or big. I am only going to train with it then use it during the show once a year at fair. Thanks


We have large chaing craft stores like Michael's and Jo-Ann Fabrics. I don't recall which, but one of them recently had canvas bags, with zippers, that were just the right size and about 4 or 5 inches deep (as opposed to simply flat like a "totel" bag). They were $5. All it would take is sewing a strap to the back, with a loop on the end for hanging on the tree of your saddle. So, look around for some already-made tote/bag options, you might find something like this you can work with as a basis for a pannier.

Also, take a look at army surplus stores for canvas bags and rucksacks. Lots of folks turn these into bicycle panniers and I would imagine it wouldn't take a lot of modification to be suitable for goat panniers.


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

I started with dog packs....just because I wanted my boys to feel like the big boys when we went hiking. They never carried much. I think they are a ruff wear brand but don't have them in front of me right now. One of the problems with dog packs is the placement of the straps. The packs I looked for were detachable from the harness part and had webbing between the two packs that held them together. I had Rex from Northwest Packgoat supply make me custom pads. I had them take one of their normal saddle pads and add all the straps that would normally be on the saddle. (this way they would get used to the straps..especially the butt strap that some seem to hate)Also big strips of velcro on top so I could velco the packs on the pad. Kind of like a bare back ridding pad for horses. Anyways...you still can't put much weight in them because they have no structure to them but it make them feel like big boys. Now that they are older I found that I can take the packs off and set them over the crossbuck of the saddle and still use the packs. I would look for these qualities if you are considering a dog pack so you can grow into a real saddle.


----------

